# How would I determine whether I am enneagram 5 or 1?



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Many of the things in both seem to describe me.
I am stuck in the middle of the two as I am not as big on rules as many ones are described, although rules are important for certain things, they hinder creativity and new ways to perceive, and I have always had a drive to improve something on a large scale in life.
I also relate to the attention to details listed in enneagram 1. Whenever I'm out, i'm always watching everyones movements through my peripheral (not consciously). 
On the flip side. 
I'm not as 'anti-social' and amoral as 5's are described and I don't feel the need to develop an expertise or skillset in order to make up for some other field.
I merely just like having side hobbies because they make me feel good and give me something to fall back on in case my main goals fall through as well as the fulfillment it brings. 
Let's say Martial Arts for example.
Been in it for years, love it.
It helps improve every aspect of my life as i know how to apply it there.

What would be the defining factor in figuring out which enneagram type suits me?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Which wings do you relate to the most? 

Have you ever read a "down the rabbit hole" post? Or Sandra Maitri? Anything that helps you get to the core of each type, so you could figure out which core rings the most true with you. 

Are you an NT? Many NTs are also 5s... not that that proves anything.

My dad is also split between a 5 and a 1... interesting. Those two have some connection in my mind. They do form an "axis" of the Enneagram, which Naranjo discusses... if you look at the diagram and trace lines, there's a line going from 5 to 1, from 8 to 4, from 6 to 2, and from 7 to 3. (9 doesn't get an axis :dry. Naranjo describes the 1- 5 axis as "anal" and "obsessive compulsive"... not that that helps you decide, but it may explain your confusion.

One's don't have to be obsessed with rules in every aspect of life... but they are in a few aspects. Do you have a particular aspect of your life that has to be just so?


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch yourself, you are overanalyzing it, so what type do you think that you are?


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Well, Charlie I relate to 4 more than 1 or 2
Yes, I am NT if that helps.
INTJ to be exact, no I haven't read a down the Rabbit hole post,I'll go look one up right now.
I guess threes not really any aspect where I am obsessed with the rules, unless thee is a category where you MUST have certain rules for a function to work.


Juan, I feel like a very obligated 5. with 1 qualities.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Sadist said:


> How would I determine whether I am enneagram 5 or 1?
> ......
> 
> I am stuck in the middle of the two


Easy, you are a 3.


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> Easy, you are a 3.


Wouldn't that require me to desire popularity and actually have achievements and awards?
Only sort of awards I have are honor roll, and I didn't start until college.


Also, Most people who aren't my friend I just play with them using Se
sort of like an Istp/Esfp would, except with Ni strangeness.
And aren't 3's rather charming friendly? I usually only talk to random people if they seem interesting, I want something from them, or I'm bored and feeling humorous (more rare moods)


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the "you are a 3" was a joke. (you said "stuck in the middle of the two")
If "there's not really any aspect where you're obsessed with rules" I would guess that you're a 5w4. Every One I know has a least one area of their lives in which they're obsessed with it being perfect (usually many areas). They can have some areas in which they dont care about rules at all, but there's always that staunch perfectionism in there somewhere.

5 is a withdrawn type, 1 is a "move toward people" type. Interpret that as you will. 

Like I said, this thread interests me because my dad and my uncle are both somewhere in the middle of type 5 and 1. They are both very socially awkward and comfortable with solitude, so I'm guessing they are both 5's. They are both self-conscious and constantly wondering if they are being awkward, while I believe the One attitude about socializing is more like "whatever, I'm just me, deal with it." Much less self-consciousness. 
But they both have this streak of perfectionism that puts me in mind of a 1. My conclusion is that they are both 5's and that 5's can be perfectionists in some way as well. 
Oh P.S. my dad and my uncle are also both INTJs. My dad just gave up deciding and said he was half a Five and half a One haha. 

Haha what on earth do you mean by "play with them with Se"?


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> Haha what on earth do you mean by "play with them with Se"?


Yeah, definitely a 5. 

Se' Dom's like to do things just to provoke reactions out of people.
INTJ version of Se

Server: hi how may I help you
INTJ: Kill that person over there (points to another customer) and bring me their head.
Server: O.O;;;;
INTJ: haha I'm just kidding
Server: lightens up phew. hahah omg I was scared for a miinute
INTJ: (cynical smile)


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm used to people not getting when I'm joking, but that one should have been obvious.



charlie.elliot said:


> Haha what on earth do you mean by "play with them with Se"?


Too many dirty jokes....can't pick just one....


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey there, I'd love to provoke a reaction from you :wink:

(its hard to pick but you have to start somewhere...)


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> Hey there, I'd love to provoke a reaction from you :wink:
> 
> (its hard to pick but you have to start somewhere...)




It's actually a lot easier than it sounds. 
Just be in a good mood, think of something that will produce a certain set of reactions
and act.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

So I'm sensing that you're bad at getting jokes :wink:


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

If we're online as ot lscks essential give aways like tone/inflection/body language.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm confused as to what the hell is happening on this thread. The title is straight-forward, so below is an answer to it:


The difference between type 5 and type 1 is most visible in how open the person is to taking in new information, and the way they seek to use new information. Type 5's are often unusually perceptive people who are extremely open to taking in new data and new observations to use in piecing apart their environment to see how it functions. They enjoy deconstructing the world around them and can actually be nihilistic in their sense of "ultimate truth." The world of a 5 has much to do with knowing or not knowing enough and the anxiety that lack certainty causes. 

1's have absolutely no doubt that what they think is correct, unless what they think is not correct enough. Unlike 5's, 1's generally seek to improve what they already know instead of exploring what they do not know. The intelligence of a 1 comes more from criticizing what they encounter than from taking in large amounts of data from their experiences. 1's generally have a fundamental sense of truth that comes instinctually, and they usually don't need to assess or ponder much to know what they think, which, just like the 5's perceptiveness, is a double-edged sword. 

Both types can be detached and depersonalized, but the distance created comes from opposite habits - compulsively stepping aside from life to watch it, vs. being so critical of life that one isolates him/herself from the reality of it.


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Thanks.

Then its determined.
5w4 INTJ


----------

